# Picking Up A New G0704 Tomorrow



## johnlesar (Aug 28, 2015)

Driving to Grizzly's Muncy PA store tomorrow to pick up a G0704 and a 3 axis DRO. I have already found some useful info in this forum.
I downloaded the manual and it shows anchoring the base to the floor or using leveling pads. Any advise on this would be helpful.
Thanks, John


----------



## wachuko (Aug 28, 2015)

Congratulations!!

I am new to this and recently got one of those as well... I just made sure that the floor was leveled, drilled, drop the anchor, and bolted away... There was really not much more to it...


----------



## 6mmBR (Aug 28, 2015)

That will most likely be my next purchase. I have to straighten up my garage to make room for it first. I've been researching different mills, and I keep coming back to the 704 for some reason.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 28, 2015)

6mmBR said:


> That will most likely be my next purchase. I have to straighten up my garage to make room for it first. I've been researching different mills, and I keep coming back to the 704 for some reason.



You should also consider the PM-25MV ... I am new to all this and went with the G0704.  But if I had done my research better, I would had gone with the PM-25MV.  If only for the belt drive and motor that it has... the rest of the machine is pretty much the same as the G0704.  Researching, I can't do the belt modification and motor for the 300.00 price difference...  just a thought.

In my case, does not matter now...


----------



## rasmillion (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a similar mill, a bf-20 clone made by king industrial. I currently don't have it bolted to the concrete floor in my shop. This can cause a lot of vibration and has caused the set screw that holds the digital readout on the quill to vibrate right out. I recommend to bolt it down ASAP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

